# UGA vs Baylor sugar bowl



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Going to be a late one


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

We passing? Catching?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Swift not out there.  Pickens is going to be a great one before it's over if he keeps his head right.  I also look for McIntosh breaks out, he is big and fast.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

riprap said:


> We passing? Catching?



Started out with a pass and t worked so of course Coley went away from it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Up the middle not working


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Pickens is 6'4" but even he can't get that.  Fromm is not right here lately.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Already punting...


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks like what we've seen all year just different characters


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs opening drive amounts to nothing. Zeus couldn't get any holes to run through.


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2020)

Real question


Do UGA fans want Fromm to return?


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Didn't feel good coming into the game and the first series validates it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Going to the same receiver each throw. Up the middle shut down and 3 guys covering the Pickens


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2020)

riprap said:


> Already punting...


Same ole same ole UGA offense. I hope they change it up. A bunch of these kids will be the starters next year. This could be a preview of next season for the dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

James12 said:


> Real question
> 
> 
> Do UGA fans want Fromm to return?


No


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs opening drive amounts to nothing. Zeus couldn't get any holes to run through.




Why does Coley refuse to call toss sweeps?  It used it be a bread and butter play for UGA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Get it going, Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Up the middle here we go


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Put Bennett in the game, at least he can run it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs punting once again.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor didn't have much to prepare for


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor’s D wants it more than our Offense.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm is a study on how a bad coach hire can screw someone up.


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Why does Coley refuse to call toss sweeps?  It used it be a bread and butter play for UGA.



I been saying that all year long.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Let's get rolling Dawgs,  Maybe the defense can score.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

I wished they’d go ahead and put in Mathis. He’s cleared to play and is a better option than Bennet in my opinion.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Started out with a pass and t worked so of course Coley went away from it.


As always


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2020)

Coley serving the running backs up like minnows in an Oscar tank.  My 5yr old could tell you where and when they’re running it.

James Cook - Biggest waste of talent in school history.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs' D gonna have to save us in this one, it appears.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Gonna be a long night!


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Coley and Hankton should have been fired after the Tech game.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

I havent watched ga much but what kind of play calling is that? Third and long and you run it up the middle right into a blitz?
Fromm is way off on his throws as well. Kirby hollering at the receiver maybe ran wrong route?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Watch the deep ball here!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor done throwed the bomb early


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 1, 2020)

Not to derail,  but anyone know how they/the NCAA decides which conference championship games or bowl games they'll allow alcohol sales? For example, no alcohol sold at the SEC championship at the Benz a couple weeks ago, but they did sell at the national championship game a couple weeks later.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

That was a horrible pass interference call, WR was trying to push off and Daniels wouldn't let him.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> I havent watched ga much but what kind of play calling is that? Third and long and you run it up the middle right into a blitz?
> Fromm is way off on his throws as well. Kirby hollering at the receiver maybe ran wrong route?





Madsnooker said:


> I havent watched ga much but what kind of play calling is that? Third and long and you run it up the middle right into a blitz?
> Fromm is way off on his throws as well. Kirby hollering at the receiver maybe ran wrong route?


Been like that all year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Need a takeaway here! D up!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Lecounte!!!!!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 1, 2020)

Woot! First takeaway!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

LeCounte with the interception. Too bad he couldn't score.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

PaDawg said:


> Coley and Hankton should have been fired after the Tech game.


#FIRECOLEYNOW


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Thank the Lord.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Need a takeaway here! D up!



Got it!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Reprieve!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Got it!


The Britches have spoken


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

When we limp back on the field, Fromm needs to keep it for a few QB runs. Spread them out and utilize his legs more. We have to.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Don't get too excited, the offense is coming out


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Not only do I have to watch a crap Dawg offense I have to watch bloomcrap commercials.  Will the nightmare stop!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

ZEUS


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

Ga has to much talent to not run this team off the field. I just looked at Baylors recruiting and after only winning 1 game 2 years ago I'm not sure how they are even in this game. Hats off to Matt Rule. That's one heck of a coaching job!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Good Grief!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Hill has had a few issues with high snaps.  Now draw for 2 yards.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Wrong, the nightmare continues.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

> 2nd & 14 at UGA 30
> 
> (6:45 - 1st) Charlie Brewer pass intercepted Richard LeCounte return for 8 yds to the Geo 26



Looking like it may be up to UGA defense to win this game again.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Called it a draw.  Everyone in the whole stadium knew that was coming.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Draw 3rd and 23 lol....


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Why do they keep running Cook up the middle??


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

They are going to block Camarda, he is slow to kick every time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Lawd


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Good lord


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs punting again. Poor Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

We've got way too much talent for this trash


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Camarda for mvp!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

If they gave us nickels for every punt we have done this year we could have paid to have a decent OC!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

Somethings wrong with the pups? It looks like the offense is playing with no confidence which is always on the OC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

CMR has lost control of the offense


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Hopefully Matt Luke will recommend a new OC!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 1, 2020)

Who exactly is playing for Georgia?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

Is this the same OC that was there last year?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Somethings wrong with the pups? It looks like the offense is playing with no confidence which is always on the OC.


We're missing about 15 or 17 players.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Somethings wrong with the pups? It looks like the offense is playing with no confidence which is always on the OC.


Been that way nearly all season!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Uh oh, UGA does not need another injury.  Hope Cook is OK.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Swift looked like he was telling Cager that if they ain’t going to play me why did I even come... I don’t think it’s Swift holding Swift out. Just saying.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Is this the same OC that was there last year?


No


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks like my bet on Baylor will pay off


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Ga has to much talent to not run this team off the field. I just looked at Baylors recruiting and after only winning 1 game 2 years ago I'm not sure how they are even in this game. Hats off to Matt Rule. That's one heck of a coaching job!!!


Most of Georgia's talent is back in Athens watching on tv


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

This garbage is a result of a poor job on the sidelines


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Is this the same OC that was there last year?


2.0 version!
Last year we couldn’t get in the end zone with Chaney!
This year we can’t get to the red zone with Coley!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Is this the same OC that was there last year?


No


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Most of Georgia's talent is back in Athens watching on tv


They couldn't do any better


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Stokes snuck that hand and knocked it out.  Please let him come back and let UGA get Ringo.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Most of Georgia's talent is back in Athens watching on tv


How many starters on Offense is missing?


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Is this the same OC that was there last year?


He was co-OC.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

UGA's pass rush is not getting there all year.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow they threw a pass on 3rd and long...amateurs


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> How many starters on Offense is missing?


3 Olineman,2 running backs and a receiver if I'm thinking right


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

But the db's are getting better and laying the wood.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> UGA's pass rush is not getting there all year.



Consistency at its best!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> HE WAS CO-MORON


FIFY


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> How many starters on Offense is missing?


They just said 6 key players on offense and 6 on defense.  Not all starters but rotate in


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

The D is Great Lanning & Kirby are Awesome!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh no Simmons is back to receive. He has bricks for hands.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

I think a run up the middle is what we need for a spark. Or a sideline uncatchable pass


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Who came up with the "get back" guys on the sidelines??


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

What’s up with so many noted as “ undisclosed “?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Time for us to get a score here! GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2020)

UGA is in trouble with a Big10 officiating crew probably looking for paybacks after the OSU- Clemson game


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

FINALLY


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who came up with the "get back" guys on the sidelines??



????


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Swift was a decoy. Pickens is by far the best WR UGA has.  Cager has shown him so much.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> They just said 6 key players on offense and 6 on defense.  Not all starters but rotate in


That's alot. Why are so many out? Surely there all not skipping the game because there all going pro? Are there a bunch of injuries?


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

At least Swift is a team player.  Can't say the same for the others that aren't there.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm needs to keep it right there!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

GO FOR IT!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> How many starters on Offense is missing?


The QB has been missing for several weeks to


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

FG


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

What a vaulted offensive line.  I hear they're one of the best.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Run the dang ball Fromm, they are not going for the fake at all, because he never runs it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs settle for 3 when a TD looked so tasty down there that close.

3-0 Dawgs!


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Nothing gets Kirby more excited than a FG.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

PaDawg said:


> What a vaulted offensive line.  I hear they're one of the best.



Problem is they heard the same thing and believed it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Can Fromm not go for a yard?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Kicking game is Awesome!!!!!
Just AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> The OC & CAGER has been missing for several weeks to



FIFY


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That's alot. Why are so many out? Surely there all not skipping the game because there all going pro? Are there a bunch of injuries?


Several going pro. Injuries. Academically ineligible


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

PaDawg said:


> Nothing gets Kirby more excited than a FG.


We hurting after HOT ROD!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2020)

Terrible only getting 3 after that beautiful flea flicker.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That's alot. Why are so many out? Surely there all not skipping the game because there all going pro? Are there a bunch of injuries?


I think the "undisclosed" reasons were all weed related.


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 1, 2020)

They need to scrap this hurry up to line and “catch em off guard” mess, not working at all


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Now that we have the lead, Kirby can play not to lose.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> Several going pro. Injuries. Academically ineligible


Smokin the weeds


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> How many starters on Offense is missing?



This may help from Post #208 on Page 11 from other thread: 



https://247sports.com/college/georg...ar-Bowl-injury-report-baylor-bears-141419723/ 

*Georgia football injury report for Baylor in the Sugar Bowl*

Bulldogs are without at least 15 players in this game for one reason another and three of those players are on the offensive line.


Questionable (3):

RB D'ANDRE SWIFT

TE RYLAND GOEDE

WR KEARIS JACKSON 


Doubtful (1):

QB D'WAN MATHIS 


Out (5):

DB J.R. REED

WR LAWRENCE CAGER

WR DOMINICK BLAYLOCK

OL JUSTIN SHAFFER

OLB WALTER GRANT 


Missing (10):

OL Andrew Thomas

OL Isaiah Wilson

OL Ben Cleveland

OL D'Marcus Hayes

RB Brian Herrien

DB Divaad Wilson

DL Tyler Clark

DL Justin Young

ILB Quay Walker

DB Tyrique McGhee


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2020)

Why can we not get a hand on a qb after pressure last few games?  Burrow killed us with that


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Remember when Michele would blast up the middle for a couple. Now we pull and tiptoe trying to be cute


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Missed sacks are killing UGA.  They had him for a 10 yard loss.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Smokin the weeds


Coley on CRACK, they should drug test him


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

We are pressuring the QB pretty well


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow. Baylor has allowed 35 sacks this year!! We should be T-ing off on their QB.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> We are pressuring the QB pretty well


Nah just moving them up in the pocket to scramble


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Coley on CRACK, they should drug test him


One trick play and we get 3! Coley don’t know to many more!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2020)

I still think the pups run away with this before it's all said and done.i dont care how many are missing the talent gap is huge looking at the rankings the last 2 years and even though it's only 3-0 you can see the difference.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nah just moving them up in the pocket to scramble


Making him really off with his passes


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Wow. Baylor has allowed 35 sacks this year!! We should be T-ing off on their QB.


He should be in a coma after 35 sacks already


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> I still think the pups run away with this before it's all said and done.i dont care how many are missing the talent gap is huge looking at the rankings the last 2 years and even though it's only 3-0 you can see the difference.




The issue is not talent, it is play calling.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

D tackles real well 
Except behind the line of scrimmage!!!!!!
They do this all the time!!!!!


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> I still think the pups run away with this before it's all said and done.i dont care how many are missing the talent gap is huge looking at the rankings the last 2 years and even though it's only 3-0 you can see the difference.



Yes you can, coaching actually matters.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

#CHANGE
#ITMEANSTOMUCH


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Everybody was so shocked after the big catch they were thinking the fans were going to tear down the goal posts so they went back to what they know


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

If Kirby don't make changes to offensive staff, need to start recruiting 3 stars!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Feels like I am watching the *Grass Is Always greener On the Other Side Bowl*.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ooh, ooh, a pitch!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

A toss sweepfor almost 10 yards, somebody pinch me.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

riprap said:


> Everybody was so shocked after the big catch they were thinking the fans were going to tear down the goal posts so they went back to what they know


 I admit I laughed out loud on that one


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Pickens came to play


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Like this o-line coach pacing the sideline


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

let it rip, Dawgs!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus is looking good


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> Pickens came to play


He should after missing 1st half of LSU game!
He still should be benched


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Keep pounding Zeus, he gets better the better the more you run him.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Looked like offsides


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Touchdooooooooooownnn!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

I know Swift is gone, but the Dawgs will have Zeus, McIntosh, .. TD Dawgs !!.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Glad Pickens is healthy, we would really be in trouble if not.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

TD


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice pass Fromm!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

10-0 Dawgs by some miracle


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

It's amazing what happens when you don't run up the middle!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm looked good on that drive


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> I know Swift is gone, but the Dawgs will have Zeus, McIntosh, .. TD Dawgs !!.


Kendal Milton & hopefully Zach Evans


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> 10-0 Dawgs by some miracle


Lol


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

That was a nice drive without the garbage draw plays


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Like I was saying, Zeus, McIntosh, Milton and probably Evans.  I think Cook leaves after this year.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm is on tonight and Pickens is on fire.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Fromm looked good on that drive


He prolly put some earplugs in


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2020)

Dropped a dime


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

riprap said:


> That was a nice drive without the garbage draw plays


Toss sweeps, quick routes, who cracked Coley over the head and started calling the plays.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Like I was saying, Zeus, McIntosh, Milton and probably Evans.  I think Cook leaves after this year.


If they would pass to him or to the outside he is Awesome! 
He should not be run up the middle


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

I would toss sweep all night


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Like I was saying, Zeus, McIntosh, Milton and probably Evans.  I think Cook leaves after this year.


Possible. He’s more of a scat back. Doesn’t fit our typical RB mold


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Fromm is on tonight and Pickens is on fire.


I wouldn't say Fromm's on fire, but definitely seen a few sparks. Then again, if you say fire, we'll go with that!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

We've got great talent at running back but the best line and recievers in the country can't defend plays that the defense knows are coming. If we just had a minimal passing game this year we would be in the playoffs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Good luck boys. The fat lady is hollering


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Toss sweeps, quick routes, who cracked Coley over the head and started calling the plays.



I guess they had to prove it to themselves manball still didn't work before they changed up.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

I was really upset about losing Haselwood to Oklahoma, but Pickens is a monster.   We can only say what if about losing him for the 1st half, Blaylock and Cager against  LSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck boys. The fat lady is hollering




The skinny girl has not sung yet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck boys. The fat lady is hollering


She prolly wants you to turn the TV down.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> I was really upset about losing Haselwood to Oklahoma, but Pickens is a monster.   We can only say what if about losing him for the 1st half, Blaylock and Cager against  LSU.



Cager should have been at UGA from the get go


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks like Pickens best game so far with 7-catches for 118-yards.  Radio announcers say tied a team high for the season.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

56 with a punch


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

The defensive line is getting whipped by the UGA defense.,  He threw a punch, he should be ejected.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor doing their Bama impression now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Put them EARPLUGS back in Fromm!
Don’t listen to Coley!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Tough run by Zeus there


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus is freaking impressive


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus don't quit!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus came to play!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> Tough run by Zeus there


He is making his own yards for sure. Line not blocking well for him but he is getting yards.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Woerner great blocking


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Run the ball FRomm!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow! Fromm could have ran that in for the score!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm run it you idiot!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Go for it Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Should have been PI on Baylor!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Kirby ices his own kicker


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Should have been PI on Baylor!


He was all over Woerner


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Wow! Fromm could have ran that in for the score!





toolmkr20 said:


> Fromm run it you idiot!!!!


Fromm going to NFL he ain’t got time for that


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Dang a field goal! Go for it and get a TD here! If you don't get the 1st down, at least they're in a deep hole to get out of.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Run the ball FRomm!!


That was pathetic


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Wow! Fromm could have ran that in for the score!



A first down easy, and got out of bounds.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Even Peyton manning's slow rear would have ran that


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

If Hot Rod had sat this out you’d have lost half the team with reason.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Why waste that TO?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs add 3 more to go up 13-0


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

I hope Kirby gets his Trump on after the Bowl game!

Your FIRED!

MGGA (make ga great again)


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> Why waste that TO?


I think he was actually thinking of going for it, but I do not know. Weird time to take one.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm talking to Coley...  Be afraid


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2020)

Kirby icing Rodrigo with the TO


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Our kicking game is Awesome 
Just Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

PaDawg said:


> Fromm talking to Coley...  Be afraid


Be very afraid!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I hope Kirby gets his Trump on after the Bowl game!
> 
> Your FIRED!
> 
> MGGA (make ga great again)



Or even MUGA (Make UGA Great Again!)


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor holding a lot!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor is a penalty a minute.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor lineman just clotheslined him cause he was beat.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Poor tackling.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Missed tackle cost first down


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I think he was actually thinking of going for it, but I do not know. Weird time to take one.



Or thinking about another embarrassing trick play.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

The UGA field goal team might win this, good luck guys.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

I still say DJ sucks.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

They missed one against Woerner, so that was the makeup call.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

But their lineman are holding every play so it's even


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> I still say DJ sucks.



He is getting beat a bunch.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor should not be scoring on us tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> The UGA field goal team might win this, good luck guys.


Thanks, brother. Congrats on the nice Bama win earlier today.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

riprap said:


> But their lineman are holding every play so it's even



And their starting lineman threw a punch and should have been tossed.


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Lanning deserves a raise!
UGA D is Good!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> She prolly wants you to turn the TV down.




Or because she worked 12 hrs while I sat home and drank beers all day.....?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Baylor is a penalty a minute.



Thank goodness


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Or because she worked 12 hrs while I sat home and drank beers all day.....?


Pffffffft. Women!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> And their starting lineman threw a punch and should have been tossed.


And he was showing the coaches he didn't do it even after they saw it on replay. You could read their lips to the head... Smart guy


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Keep going, Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Pffffffft. Women!



"Good lord woman....You gonna cook supper or what"


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

We only have 1 receiver


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Man Pickens is gonna be a stud


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm and Pickens are in sync.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> And their starting lineman threw a punch and should have been tossed.



If they keep it up, Pickens may start throwing punches again but get caught & tossed from the game.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> We only have 1 receiver


And he’s doing his thing


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> If they keep it up, Pickens may start throwing punches but get caught & tossed from the game.


He ain’t afraid to throw one


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

DRob


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Landers was so hyped to start the season, but he has not done well.  Too tentative.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

TD Daawwgs!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Landers TD


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> He ain’t afraid to throw one



Yep, he may get better at hiding it with more practice.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

TD


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> He ain’t afraid to throw one


I'd bet money he would let anybody on Baylor punch and not hit back now.  Landers caught one!!! awesome.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs win the black haired women in the stands competition.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Unbelievable we have another receiver


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Landers can catch?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

19-0 after the TD and failed 2-point conversion I would have kicked the extra point


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

PaDawg said:


> Landers can catch?


He’s probably tired now and will sit back down


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

PaDawg said:


> Landers can catch?



I wish he would have done that more during the season.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm is looking pretty good but he could have ran that conversion try in


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Wonders will never cease Matt Landers made a tough catch.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Would be nice if he get it going this spring. He has the tools to be a top receiver.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

I hope Pickens get hydrated during halftime.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs looking hungry tonight. That’s a good thing.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Goggles still hammering them


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow, Landers with 3 catches for 21 yards & a TD. 

UGA growing & developing receivers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Keep GATA, Dawgs!


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 1, 2020)

I think someone kidnapped Coley, thus messing up my Baylor pick to win. But I’m fine with it, Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 1, 2020)

Kirby dumb going for two


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Should have had him there


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2020)

We can not sack the qb


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Anderson will be a beast


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> I think someone kidnapped Coley, thus messing up my Baylor pick to win. But I’m fine with it, Go Dawgs!



Wonder if Kirby forced Coley into taking bathroom breaks while his assistant fills in.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Somebody finally got a sack.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2020)

CAN NOT. Should have been capitalized.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Our defense needs some of them sticky gloves the recievers wear


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

UGA D killing it this half


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> Anderson will be a beast




If he puts on a few lbs he will a monster.  The d-line is very young this year.  Trayvon Walker is a beast as a freshman.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> If he puts on a few lbs he will a monster.  The d-line is very young this year.  Trayvon Walker is a beast as a freshman.


?


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Has anyone seen Swift's folks in the stands?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Kirby just trying to even the score going for two 
He knows what the defense can do


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Take a knee and go to the half


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Has anyone seen Swift's folks in the stands?


Haven’t noticed them


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Has anyone seen Swift's folks in the stands?


Word is they would not let his dad in because he was carrying 2 huge guns.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Who dat say Pickens ain’t on fire?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if Kirby forced Coley into taking bathroom breaks while his assistant fills in.


They hired Matt Luke he knows his job is in jeopardy


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

White runs hard every touch


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus is getting comfortable with those knees. He’s gonna be a star


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

And that's the end of the 1st half with the Dawgs up 19-0

Not going to lie, with all the players we're missing, I cannot believe we're even in this thing. Mighty dang proud of my Dawgs! Hope they can keep it up! 

*GO DAWGS!
GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> Zeus is getting comfortable with those knees. He’s gonna be a star


He better play hard we got some awesome RB’s coming in 2020


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Proud of the Dawgs so far!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> Zeus is getting comfortable with those knees. He’s gonna be a star



He deserves to.  Works his tail off and never complains a bit about the hands he has been dealt in life.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> They hired Matt Luke he knows his job is in jeopardy


 
Looks like his replacement's On the Job Training is working out well.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Lotta dawgs in here tonight ?
All the haters gone to bed?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> He deserves to.  Works his tail off and never complains a bit about the hands he has been dealt in life.


He deserves to play just like Mathis!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Lotta dawgs in here tonight ?
> All the haters gone to bed?


Can’t say much pretty much gonna be a blowout, I hope!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Lotta dawgs in here tonight ?
> All the haters gone to bed?


If the score was reversed, they'd still be here till 4 in the morning! Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> They hired Matt Luke he knows his job is in jeopardy



I notice his been inside the sideline huddle before the o takes the field


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

I want UGA to keep foot on the gas. D looking good. O working Pickens and Zeus having a day


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2020)

Aweright. I'm out. Got to get back to work tomorrow. Looks like the dawgs got this. Night all. Go dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Aweright. I'm out. Got to get back to work tomorrow. Looks like the dawgs got this. Night all. Go dawgs


Thanks, homey! Have a good one!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Freshman George Pickens from Hoover, Alabama growing into a beast now with 10-catches for 165-yards.  How'd he get away from Saban???


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

I think we are seeing a fine job from coach Luke with this fairly inexperienced offensive line.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Pickens needs a compliment on the other side!!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Freshman George Pickens from Hoover, Alabama growing into a beast now with 10-catches for 165-yards.  How'd he get away from Saban???


He was Auburn bound until the end. Kirby stole him


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

riprap said:


> I think we are seeing a fine job from coach Luke with this fairly inexperienced offensive line.


Did you not see the sugar bowl practice video? Coach Luke was coaching them boys up!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor has us right where they want us


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

CKS making a statement tonight. He only brought the kids that want to be Dawgs and they are playing like it.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> Baylor has us right where they want us


A lot more football to play yet


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> Baylor has us right where they want us


Don't kill my natural high, man!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> He was Auburn bound until the end. Kirby stole him



Thanks.  Great steal.  Did not know the background story 'til now.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

elfiii said:


> CKS making a statement tonight. He only brought the kids that want to be Dawgs and they are playing like it.


I like that too. Don’t reward the ones who don’t want to play


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm not sure what happened after those first two series but the play calling has completely changed. I mean we are passing well but usually they keep running up the middle. Maybe all year they just kept thinking the huge line was eventually going to take over and it never happened except for poor GT.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Has anyone seen Swift's folks in the stands?



For some reason they have not shown many fan shots. Wonder if that would be because there is a lot of fans dressed up like empty seats.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

If the Dawgs start playing not to lose, I will be mad.  They have to  keep feeding the WR's and Zeus on outside runs. Rhule is a good coach, so he will make adjustments, just hope Kirby and Luke/Coley can do the same and match them.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> For some reason they have not shown many fan shots. Wonder if that would be because there is a lot of fans dressed up like empty seats.


Looks like around 50% of the seats are empty


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm growing his NFL passing stock tonight completing 14 out of 19 for 190-yards & 2-TD's in only the 1st Half.  Hope it continues in 2nd Half.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> For some reason they have not shown many fan shots. Wonder if that would be because there is a lot of fans dressed up like empty seats.


Fromm's mom has been excited...


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Aweright. I'm out. Got to get back to work tomorrow. Looks like the dawgs got this. Night all. Go dawgs


Have a good one!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Pickens needs a compliment on the other side!!



4 good ones on the way.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

I wish we could have kept JJ Holloman he was great to on the field


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I wish we could have kept JJ Holloman he was great to on the field


Yep. But it is what it is


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

It sure is funny Matt Luke been on the job for a couple weeks and UGA is definitely playing better on the Offense!

Great Hire for a change!

Lanning and Luke hopefully great things a coming!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> 4 good ones on the way.



Rosemy is very good, but the Burton kid has everything 4.4 speed, 6'2" 40 inch vertical and good hands.  Arian Smith is even faster than Mecole Hardman and Robinson is big with soft hands.  A little bit of everything.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow! Baylor had a total of 97 yards in the 1st half! Let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Well that was inevitable


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Daneils gets beat again. Is Campbell hurt?


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Our tackling has been better


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor with quick passes to offset the pass rush.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Need a TO here


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Slant


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor just making it look easy.  Lanning usually adjusts quick, let's see if he can do something.  TD Baylor, that was fast.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

TD Baylor


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, Baylor came out on fire to score a TD.

19-7 just like that


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Receiver pushed off but whatever.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs have to answer.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Well let’s see if Coley shows back up??

3 & out possibly coming!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow reciever acting like an offensive lineman


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Probably already decided to go conservative!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

No D on that drive.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Don't force it here Fromm.  No turnovers.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Well let’s see if Coley shows back up??
> 
> 3 & out possibly coming!


Yeah a big second half lead usually doesn't sit well with Kirby


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Just like that, Baylor has all the momentum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2020)

There’s the Fromm we know!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Surprise 3 and out


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Holding


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Nolan Smith is Awesome


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

75 was holding


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

That was a bogus call.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

What a fake job. Barely touched him and he acted like a soccer player.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Whoa, Baylor goes 8-plays for 75-yards (one 40-yard pass) in less than 3-min. to start the 3rd Qtr. 

Hope UGA "D" tightens back up to not let Baylor's passing game get away from them.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Tae Crowder running down the RB


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> 75 was holding



Baylor lineman tackled him and everybody in the stadium saw it.  These refs suck, for both teams.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor holds every play


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Good job D


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Trying to pay Baylor back on the roughing call.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> What a fake job. Barely touched him and he acted like a soccer player.


He learned that from Norte Dame


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawgs need to D up here and stop these guys! If they're going for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

We got to quit missing tackles. Doing a lot or arm tackling.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

We need a pass rush.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Great stop D!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Like that.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Got him


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Lanning Fired UP


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

elfiii said:


> We need a pass rush.


Ask and you shall receive! Virtual high five to you!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor QB gonna feel that one for a bit


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Love that toss sweep


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

That was stupid like the announcers said.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh look. A toss sweep for 7 yds.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Will we see another 3 & out?
Inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2020)

theres your pass rush,,, SACK, FUMBLE!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Dumb call on Baylor to go for it


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

McIntosh!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

KMac looks good


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Come on Dawgs, offense needs to reward the defense for the stop.  McIntosh is going to be a good one.  He was all over Pickens.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Where’s the PI!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

They figured out the toss sweep


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Woerner missed the block.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Woerner missed block


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

FG


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Bad spot!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Haha fake!!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Trickeration


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Another missed PI.   Fake punt works.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> FG


Maybe not


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Trick play!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWGGGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

TD!!!!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus TD


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus with the TD!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

ZEUS!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

ZEUS


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

ZEUS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

26-7 Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

Cant believe it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2020)

Good luck in the NFL Fromm. Maybe they can show you how to throw beyond the line of scrimmage.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Cant believe it.


Where have they been all year??


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

say it again elfii, toss sweep!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

That fake FG was so beautiful! Never expected that, and apparently, Baylor didn't either. Well done, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

CKS has them properly motivated this year.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

This lineup is hungry


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Gotta like a trick play that works, especially when followed by a TD.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> That fake FG was so beautiful! Never expected that, and apparently, Baylor didn't either. Well done, Dawgs!


I don't think even Fromm knew about it.  He looked surprised


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Zeus will be in the NFL no doubt!
He reminds me of Chubb!


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Lanning deserves a raise!
> UGA D is Good!



Kirby’s calling that....


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2020)

Z every bit as good as swift. They finally figured out to let these guys get a head of steam instead of tiptoeing trying to find a hole.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

James12 said:


> Kirby’s calling that....


Lanning helping A Lot, he was fired up when they got that stop!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

D up, Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2020)

I like Matt Luke!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Man those missed sacks


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Their QB is a baller.  He knows he's going to hit and stands there and takes it keeps his eyes downfield.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> I like Matt Luke!


Me too I think some pink slips a coming


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Good for Zeus who needed that score now having 72-yards on 14-carries.


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks weird seeing Matt Luke fired up for GEORGIA.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Coming back


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Very Glad to have Matt Luke!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Man there was a lot of holding on that play


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

All of UGA is fired up tonight!

Luke and Lanning look like they been sunburnt


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Missed tackles killing us


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor would not have 1 first down if they called holding properly.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

They’re calling PI on us and not Baylor. The bias is blatantly obvious.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Baloney PI call again.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Baloney PI call again.


Looked like offensive PI


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Another nail bitter a coming


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Burn them TOs Bears


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

elfiii said:


> We need a pass rush.



Need you to call another one like that before they score!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Bogus PI on us! Bogus!

Hope the Dawgs can keep them from scoring here. Get the ball back on our 1, and drive 99 yards for a TD.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Horns said:


> Looked like offensive PI



At best a no call because both were fighting, but yes it could have been offensive PI very easily.  They are mugging Pickens the 2nd half and no calls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2020)

We gonna need some more offense to win this game. We are gassed, half the D is in Athens.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Need a take away


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

That QB got lit up


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Poor tackling. Had him stopped.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor scores

26-14 Dawgs

GATA Dawgs! Let's go!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Tae Crowder treid to jump and bump him.  If he had tackled and drove through he would have stopped him


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Luke gonna challenge o line to run the ball and get control


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2020)

That Brewer kid is as tough as a lighter knot


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Mays whiffed


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Run it !!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

DRob tippy toes too much. Run north south with a full head of speed.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Stupid


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

What’s going on
Horrible play calling


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Fromm's indecision hurting the Dawgs.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Horrible possession


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

UGA all season


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> What’s going on
> Horrible play calling



The toss sweep was killing Baylor so Coley stops it.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

This sux.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

EEEWWWW! Baylor coach spit all over himself! Nasty!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2020)

Kirby cussing


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> UGA all season



?????


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Rice ate him up


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Good stop.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

The Dawgs need to get the ball back and eat up 7 minutes for a TD!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good luck in the NFL Fromm. Maybe they can show you how to throw beyond the line of scrimmage.


Oh come on.. what’s wrong with a 3rd and 17 and a toss behind the line of scrimmage???


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

The WR came back to the ball by himself, so he doesn't get forward progress.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Possession was BEFORE the 1st down mark! Not a 1st down in my eyes.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

They need to pull DJ Daniel. We have to have a better option than him.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

D gotta make a play


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

We need a TO. Been trying to work my elfiii magic


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

They are going to reverse it and even if not Baylor will get it on 4th.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

What a crock!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

That QB has been mugged 3 or 4 times


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Screen my but. That was intentional grounding.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Need a turnover now guys.  This will be 26-21 soon if not.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Look, Baylor has a TE.  I wish UGA did.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2020)

Going into the 4th with the score 26-14 Dawgs

Hunker down, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

We need some big defense.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Baylor busting some surprising moves in 3rd Qtr, but don't need it to continue in the 4th.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Right now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2020)

Need to hold them here.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Great play Herring


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Punter looked fruity with that jump


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

UGA's defense is gassed, why is their coach not going for it?  After that last drive, this scares me.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Overthrow and Fromm nearly got a safety.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

ZEUS


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Great play


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Simmons caught another one!!! Wow.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Simmons improving


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

> 3rd & 3 at UGA 8
> 
> (13:30 - 4th) Jake Fromm pass complete to Tyler Simmons for 24 yds to the Geo 32 for a 1ST down



Whoa, UGA need those yards for a big 1st down.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Run to the side


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

How many penalties has Baylor had?


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Man Zeus is really good


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2020)

Dang Zeus.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2020)

Pickens with a grown man play


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2020)

Pickens with the monster effort for the 1st down.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2020)

Good looking drive going


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

What a play by Pickens


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> How many penalties has Baylor had?



Baylor - 9 penalties for 85-yards 

UGA - 4 penalties for 57-yards


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

D-Rob


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

DRob should have caught that


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Did Robertson just forget how to catch after he left Cal?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2020)

Well it would be a UGA Game without.....


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Well that went to pot


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

Crap.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

Our kicking game is Awesome 
Just Awesome!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

May's having a ruff night.

Question, why is Zamar White called Zeus? Is that his nickname or just what Pup fans call him?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

At least we put them in a hole. Play some Junkyard D here and get the ball back.

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> May's having a ruff night.
> 
> Question, why is Zamar White called Zeus? Is that his nickname or just what Pup fans call him?


Been his nickname prior to UGA


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Why want Jake throw to a wide open guy over the middle. He just held the ball and never took his eyes off the receiver that was covered.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> May's having a ruff night.
> 
> Question, why is Zamar White called Zeus? Is that his nickname or just what Pup fans call him?



White came into high school with the nickname “Zeusy,” later shortened to “Zeus.”


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Did Robertson just forget how to catch after he left Cal?


 
Coulda really used that catch for a score.





> 2nd & 8 at BAY 43
> 
> (10:38 - 4th) Jake Fromm pass incomplete to Demetris Robertson


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

We need that TO


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

I would have dropped that too, it's way past my bedtime.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Dawgs need a sack here.  No pressure lately on their QB.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> Been his nickname prior to UGA


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

D up Dawgs! D up!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

See a Qb can run the ball, Fromm.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Crap.


 
Baylor keeps sacking the carp out of UGA with a gassed o-line.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Almost


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Monty Rice came to play.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> See a Qb can run the ball, Fromm.


We could be deadly with a running QB


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Dawgs we need one more stop here.  Hunker down!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Baylor keeps sacking the carp out of UGA with a gassed o-line.



Yep


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

Stupid


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Late hit


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

He hit him in bounds!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Another penalty on us.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

He’s hurt


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

Well this games over no way he's coming back in.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

Upon further review he was still in field of play


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

What is the defender supposed to do, he was midair and he hit before he hit the ground?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Rookie mistake. We just keep giving them chances.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> He hit him in bounds!!!


No he was out of bounds easily


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Good morning, boys! 

let's GO DAWGS! D up on these clowns!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Yep



Previous series with Fromm getting pounded with back-to-back sacks was painful.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

That was a lame call.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

We know what 2nd string QBs can do.
Hope Brewer is ok , tough kid


----------



## antharper (Jan 2, 2020)

Oh no .... backup QB


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

I have seen the defender so many times right there pull up and then the guy lowers his head and gets another 2-3 yards and get the 1st down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

antharper said:


> Oh no .... backup QB


Oh Lawd, no! NOOOOO!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

That was a dumb play he could see the first defender tackling him as they were going out of bounds.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

Class act with prayers for their QB.  

Not wanting anyone getting hurt.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

I hate the kid is hurt but that is just a hard football play.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

Man he’s dazed


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

He’s got a concussion


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That was a dumb play he could see the first defender tackling him as they were going out of bounds.


Kind of hard to stop with such momentum, though. Certainly not intentional.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

76 holding


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> 76 holding


Called that


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That was a dumb play he could see the first defender tackling him as they were going out of bounds.



The defender was already in the air and he hit hit within a foot of being out of bounds.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

Stuff happens, just part of the game unfortunately.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Starting QB done


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Why does Baylor get a 1st down?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Kind of hard to stop with such momentum, though. Certainly not intentional.


No I dont think it was intentional at all I'm just saying no reason at this time in the game to take that chance after he could clearly see he was being taken out of bounds.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Herring is mean


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

What did I miss, they held UGA, then they got a 1st down for it.   My ESPN is glitching, but what happened.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

I froze it and the ball was still out in the field of play.
Ugly but not intentional
Football


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

We've been out coached 2nd half. Hate the qb got hurt but that may be our saving grace if we're lucky enough to have 1


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

The pups should really be able to pin their ears back now until he proves he can throw down field


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> What did I miss, they held UGA, then they got a 1st down for it.   My ESPN is glitching, but what happened.


Never heard the call


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 2, 2020)

Need a stop right here


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> Never heard the call




Their tackle just tackled UGA's defender and I thought they threw a flag, but maybe not?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Great stop D! Dawgs ball and with the clock and scoreboard on our side, we can take our sweet time!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

Ball game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> What is the defender supposed to do, he was midair and he hit before he hit the ground?



They got drag chutes on them, he should have pulled the cord.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> What did I miss, they held UGA, then they got a 1st down for it.   My ESPN is glitching, but what happened.



This may help below . . . 



https://www.espn.com/college-football/playbyplay?gameId=401135289 



> 3rd & 1 at UGA 48
> 
> (7:16 - 4th) JaMycal Hasty run for 2 yds to the Geo 46 for a 1ST down


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 2, 2020)

GO DAWGS D!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

I'll never get to sleep tonight if we win this stupid thing!


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Their tackle just tackled UGA's defender and I thought they threw a flag, but maybe not?


I saw the holding on 76 and then they had a first down ?‍?‍


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

Can't stand not being able to put a full game plan together.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

The freshmen are showing out tonight. This D will be even better next year.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Face mask?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> I saw the holding on 76 and then they had a first down ?‍?‍




I thought I was crazy.  I have Spectrum and it just jumped forward for some reason.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> Face mask?


Dangit holding against us


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

Zeus looks good.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

F BOMB.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Oooops! Cussing Kirby just showed up!


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

Kirby need a bar of soap


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Kirby just cussed out Warren Ericson and the TV caught it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

Kieby sounding like my dad when I wrecked his truck at 15 years old


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

Kirby gettin in 50’s butt?


----------



## Duff (Jan 2, 2020)

Kirby talk nasty


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ole Kirby getting on camera again dropping some wirty dords.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 2, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Kieby sounding like my dad when I wrecked his truck at 15 years old


You drankin?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

He also told Simmons that he needed to watch the clock. Even pointed out to him where it was.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

Lord I hope Throwup didn't catch that


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

> 4th & 11 at UGA 47
> 
> (5:03 - 4th) Jacob Zeno sacked by Travon Walker for a loss of 4 yards to the Bayl 49



Nice stop by UGA "D" last series. Let's do it again you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> You drankin?


So what if I iz


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> You drankin?



No but I think his keyboard is.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Rehabilitation Kirby!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok Dawgs let’s close it out.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

Cussing Kirby ?
He knows all the haters done gone to bed!!


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

They are out of time outs


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

Mark Richt needs to sit down with Kirby


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

Good game pups. A little sloppy at times but with so many out I think you will take it. Like I said in the first quarter, no way Baylor was winning this game. Their not even on the same planet talent wise with or without missing players. Besides the 1 DT, that is the smallest P5 defense I've ever seen. This team took Oklahoma to the wire twice, no wonder they got smoked by LSU. 

I do agree with you guys, might be time for a new OC. Just to much talent to not scheme better. Play calling is way to predictable for stretches of the game. Actually reminded me of Tressel ball with the called runs up the middle on third and long.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

UGA's defense is still hitting hard.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> They are out of time outs


So they have an “injury “


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Herring has been on the QBs all evening


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Lord I hope Throwup didn't catch that


I rewound it to hear it just for you Mississippi jail bait


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Hope nobody hugs the Baylor coach after the game. Dude still got spit all over his shirt. Mercy!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

How is Nolan Smith still going?  He was been playing the whole game flat out.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Ball game


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Lecountte


----------



## Duff (Jan 2, 2020)

I bet that announcer wears a 11 1/4” hat


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> UGA's defense is still hitting hard.


He needs to keep his nose out of the offense and let Matt Luke handle it.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

I would like to see Zeus break one.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 2, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> How is Nolan Smith still going?  He was been playing the whole game flat out.


Youth


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Kirby has to be stoked. Playing with so many regulars out


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Dawgs win this thing 26-14. A game we had no business winning with all the guys we had out. Way to GO DAWGS! How sweet it is!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> Kirby has to be stoked. Playing with so many regulars out




Almost all the guys out there are sophomores and freshman and they have some good ones coming in.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

> 4th & 10 at BAY 22
> 
> (1:39 - 4th) Jacob Zeno pass intercepted Richard LeCounte return for a loss of 2 yards to the Bayl 44



Nice going Dawggie defense.

UGA youth showing lots of potential for the future.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

Heard a lot about NFL intrest in Baylor coach 
I just don’t see it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> Herring has been on the QBs all evening


Sure did horns. Dude played great!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Good game D.  Our O still sux baaad.  It has to be addressed immediately.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

Man Fromm looks like he's aged 10 years with that receding hair line.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2020)

Sugar is falling from the sky!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

It was a lot better than that fiasco last year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Should set the stage for the Spring game. Got a lot of early enrollees there already.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm pretty pleased with this win.  It wasn't a perfect game, but when you consider who we were missing, it's incredible that we came into the Sugar Bowl and beat the #7 team in the nation.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 2, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> So what if I iz


Just making sure you were drankin and hadn’t had a stroke.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> It was a lot better than that fiasco last year.



Was just double checking that.  Much better UGA finish than last year's bowl loss to Texas.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Heard a lot about NFL intrest in Baylor coach
> I just don’t see it


I dont know Twiggbuster. I did a little research on them when the game started because I thought they lost a ton of schollys because of the scandal and how he had that team in this position is almost unbelievable. They only won 1 game 2 years ago and have not recruited much at all and to have them 11-3 took some smoke and mirrors of some sort. If he had the talent UGA does he might be scary? Other than that I dont know anything about him. He sure cant spit very far though.lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> I dont know Twiggbuster. I did a little research on them when the game started because I thought they lost a ton of schollys because of the scandal and how he had that team in this position is almost unbelievable. They only won 1 game 2 years ago and have not recruited much at all and to have them 11-3 took some smoke and mirrors of some sort. If he had the talent UGA does he might be scary? Other than that I dont know anything about him. He sure cant spit very far though.lol


And nobody even told him it was all over his shirt! He's gonna look at the tape and fire them all! Ol' fat, nasty joker!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2020)

Well I missed the whole game, but we came away with a Win!!!!!!

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 2, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Should set the stage for the Spring game. Got a lot of early enrollees there already.


Do the early arrivals get to travel to the bowl game since so many others didn't go? Anyone know?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212596243886559233
Nasty joker!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Bet he made the Baylor nation proud with that showing!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

That's how Throwback looks spitting 'baccer juice! At the table!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> And nobody even told him it was all over his shirt! He's gonna look at the tape and fire them all! Ol' fat, nasty joker!


Yea I saw it when it happened and laughed out loud then kept waiting for them to show him again to see if it was still there and yep, big fat flugee right on his big belly rest of the night.
Theres a graduate asst losing his job tonight!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea I saw it when it happened and laughed out loud then kept waiting for them to show him again to see if it was still there and yep, big fat flugee right on his big belly rest of the night.
> Theres a graduate asst losing his job tonight!!!


I was eating a PB&J sammich at the time, and totally lost my appetite! I'd hate to see him at the dinner table.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212596243886559233
> Nasty joker!


Not sure where he learned to spit but that looked like one of my kids when they were about 2 weeks old when they would just spit up without warning. That thing just came without warning.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

That's some nasty rotten stuff going on there & can't unsee it either.

Let's add some winning images below.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212608204896702465


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212611649372377088


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212609132425089024


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 2, 2020)

Just saw the final score. Too late of a kickoff for me to stay awake. Congratulations Dawgs!


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

Proud of those Pups. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> If the score was reversed, they'd still be here till 4 in the morning! Haters gonna hate!



Hard to stay up till 1 am watching a meaningless bowl game especially if your team isn't playing. 

Bring on the natty!


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow, they actually did it. I’ll say it, I was wrong about this game. They played hard, not like I thought. Great job UGA, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Perfect way to start the 2020 football season.  Alot of determined Youth on the field last night for the Dawgs.  That defense is really, really good.  Looking forward to this coming fall.  Gotta work on the offense this summer and get it improved.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 2, 2020)

Good win for the Dawgs. I think the lack of emotion etc... in last years game caught Kirby off guard and was not going to happen again. Got a lot of young players that stepped up and played. If my numbers are correct Georgia beat 4 teams that were ranked in the top 10 this year. The schedule next year will be tougher and a couple east teams will be better.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm surprised they pulled it off,,,,congrats to the pups,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

If you cant be good, be lucky, sums up the DAWGs year pretty well.
Congrats on the win DAWGs.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 2, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> Wow, they actually did it. I’ll say it, I was wrong about this game. They played hard, not like I thought. Great job UGA, Go Dawgs!!


This years team is something like 70% freshmen and sophomores. I knew they’d play hard, just wasn’t sure how they’d fare with half the remaining 20% of upperclassmen being draft eligible, injured or ineligible to play. 

IMO the difference makers were LeCounte and Swift. Swift has his helmet on the majority of the game waiting to be called on. He was injured but practiced all week and contributed on their biggest offensive play of the night. And Richie, well, his impact was obvious. That’s one I REALLY hope returns next year. His passion for the game is infectious. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> If you cant be good, be lucky, sums up the DAWGs year pretty well.
> Congrats on the win DAWGs.[/
> 
> How on earth were we the recipient of any luck except the bad kind?
> That’s called talent, grit and coaching my man.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

Lucky?   That's somewhat ignorant.  We had a good year and will most likely end up no. 3 in the nation.  Defense got us most of those wins if not all.   But you should give us some examples of the "luck" we needed to get there that was above and beyond any luck that any other top 10 teams have had.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> This years team is something like 70% freshmen and sophomores. I knew they’d play hard, just wasn’t sure how they’d fare with half the remaining 20% of upperclassmen being draft eligible, injured or ineligible to play.
> 
> IMO the difference makers were LeCounte and Swift. Swift has his helmet on the majority of the game waiting to be called on. He was injured but practiced all week and contributed on their biggest offensive play of the night. And Richie, well, his impact was obvious. That’s one I REALLY hope returns next year. His passion for the game is infectious.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Lecounte’s problem is that he doesn’t want to wrap up on a tackle every play. Drives me insane when he doesn’t


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2020)

Beat the number 7 team with our 2nd string


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> We had a good year and will most likely end up no. 3 in the nation.



An still got curb stomped by USCe in Athens and LSU in Atlanta.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> An still got curb stomped by USCe in Athens and LSU in Atlanta.


Great point made to my post.  Nice interjection that had nothing to do with anything stated. Never once did I say we should be in the playoffs, win every game, blah blah.   You probably just need to start charging uga  that rent for living in your head.  We played like crap those 2 games, along with a few others. But we beat 3 top 10s.  So it was a good yr.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> It was a lot better than that fiasco last year.



This one restored my confidence in CKS. He made it clear he's not going to tolerate anybody not giving 100% all the time. This was a good solid win with a lot of young kids playing against a good football team.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> An still got curb stomped by USCe in Athens and LSU in Atlanta.



How did Tech do this year Jim? I didn't pay any attention to their season this year since there was nothing to pay attention to.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> An still got curb stomped by USCe in Athens and LSU in Atlanta.


Curb stomped by USCe nope
Lsu yep


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> If you cant be good, be lucky, sums up the DAWGs year pretty well.
> Congrats on the win DAWGs.



Well, we were certainly both better and luckier than Bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> If you cant be good, be lucky, sums up the DAWGs year pretty well.
> Congrats on the win DAWGs.


So you're saying Bama was not good or and not lucky?

Sucks for Bama!

Dawgs sit @ 12-2. SEC East Champs, Sugar Bowl Champs and sitting above Bama.

And if I'm not mistaken Bama finally beat a ranked team since 2018 in Michigan??


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

elfiii said:


> This one restored my confidence in CKS. He made it clear he's not going to tolerate anybody not giving 100% all the time. This was a good solid win with a lot of young kids playing against a good football team.


Enjoy him after saying he knew his kids came ready. No one late for anything.

We got to see a nice taste of Zeus last night. That kid can flat out give some hits.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2020)

Zeus is solid.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 2, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> An still got curb stomped by USCe


If a missed FG loss in OT = curb stomp............what would you call GA beating tekk by 7+ TDs??? 

Go Dawgs, new year tekksux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> .what would you call GA beating tekk by 7+ TDs???



Something that's so normal the Techies have become numb to it.


----------



## labsnducks (Jan 2, 2020)

For being hired yesterday and having to remake the offensive line I thought coach Luke did a great job.
Liked his enthusiasm on sidelines and working with Fromm


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 2, 2020)

labsnducks said:


> For being hired yesterday and having to remake the offensive line I thought coach Luke did a great job.
> Liked his enthusiasm on sidelines and working with Fromm


They are going to need another "get back" coach on the sidelines to contain him like Sinclair does for CKS. That dude was LIVE on the sidelines last night!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2020)

Good game for so many young pups playing.

Someone needs to help that fella from Bogart, I think he has gone into DT's after getting drunk too much to get over Tech sux.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you're saying Bama was not good or and not lucky?
> 
> Sucks for Bama!
> 
> ...


Unfortunate, but hey, at least they haven't lost to any unranked teams in the process.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 2, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> Unfortunate, but hey, at least they haven't lost to any unranked teams in the process.


Good thing the post season allowed them one last crack at beating a ranked team.


----------



## jbarron (Jan 2, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> Wow, they actually did it. I’ll say it, I was wrong about this game. They played hard, not like I thought. Great job UGA, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you're saying Bama was not good or and not lucky?
> 
> Sucks for Bama!
> 
> ...



No doubt BAMA had its faults, worst D in years and cant kick when needed. Bad luck with an injury prone QB. Auburn was an embarassment just like SC for the DAWGs.

A couple games in that 12-2 record were pure luck and bad calls, its part of the game but nothing to crow about.

Both teams have work to do before September, I’m ooking forward to it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Good thing the post season allowed them one last crack at beating a ranked team.


You are right, the last 2 ranked teams that Bama had beaten were in last years post season. That would be UGA and Oklahoma before getting torched by Clemson.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> You are right, the last 2 ranked teams that Bama had beaten were in last years post season. That would be UGA and Oklahoma before getting torched by Clemson.


That torching by Clemson broke Saban. He hasn't been the same since.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> They are going to need another "get back" coach on the sidelines to contain him like Sinclair does for CKS. That dude was LIVE on the sidelines last night!



They could at least get those guys a little rope...??


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dogs throwing salt on the haters


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow. Y'all sure are a sensitive bunch. I didn't mean to trigger you. I was just funnin's all.

I apologize for bringing up the USCe victory in Athens that brought shame to our town. Same goes for bringing up the total domination by LSU in the SECCG.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2020)

It's more of a shame that you call that town home, the classic city deserves better


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2020)

UGA Sugar Bowl win ought to be good for adding new top talent to the team for future football seasons. 

Let the recruiting activities continue & even ramp up. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212750508986908674


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2020)

Horns said:


> Lecounte’s problem is that he doesn’t want to wrap up on a tackle every play. Drives me insane when he doesn’t


Having a Baccari Rambo flashback.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Wow. Y'all sure are a sensitive bunch. I didn't mean to trigger you. I was just funnin's all.
> 
> I apologize for bringing up the USCe victory in Athens that brought shame to our town. Same goes for bringing up the total domination by LSU in the SECCG.


Nerd thug


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> It's more of a shame that you call that town home, the classic city deserves better



I ain't gonna lie. That one hurt.


----------

